# Swinging on Erie Tribs



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

Question for savvy swingers. What is an ideal setup for swinging? Starting at the end of the fly line. Trying to figure out what sink tip weights, leader lengths are good. How do you all navigate between fast deep water and slower shallow water? Any ideas or tips are appreciated.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

I by no means am the person to instruct others but here is what I am doing:
I am using mostly non-weighted flies of pretty large size
2 feet of 12 pound green mono
T-11 5-5 or 2.5-7.5 MOW sink tips depending on how deep I want to go
I throw a RIO compact skagit head 22 feet

What I notice is difference in my fishable water flow...what I mean is use to fish low and slow nyphs, now that I am swinging 200+ on the Rocky seems to be my target to get the line across at a 45 and make it taunt.

Good luck!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I try to keep it simple. I fish the Rocky River 90 percent of the time. 18 inches of green 20# amnesia nail knot to my fly line and a loop knot at end. I use the loop to change out my steelhead leader with a 12' sinktip leader. This is for swinging leader setup. 

The steelhead leader starts at 20# and tapers to 2X over 5' length. Then I step down to 3X or 10# test for a 2' length. Then a non slip loop knot to the fly. This works most of the time unless current is heavy and deep. I sometimes have to use weighted flies to get them down. With this leader, if I want to nymph I can simply add 2' length of 4X to the end of the leader instead of the fly to get around 10' leader.

My sinktip leader is Rio 5ips- 12ft leader with a loop to attach to the amnesia. So I have 18" amnesia with a loop to loop then Rio 5ips sinktip then 24" of 2X with a surgeons knot to 8-24" of 10# flouro. Then I tie the non slip loop knot to the fly. With this setup I usually use flies with no extra weight. Unless I am throwing it upstream and stripping back down.

I use a 7wt - 10' single hand rod and have no trouble casting it across the rocky.

Rickerd


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

If you are fishing two handers.
5-5, 2.5-7.5, and full 10ft t-11MOW tips, on the end of a skagit head. my leader is 18-24in 20lb, 24-30in 12 or 15lb. 
I tend to swing the fly a bit faster by forming a slight belly at the end and leading the fly, this is due to our normally slow flows (compared to West coast, where you often try to slow it down).
I like high flows, rocky 300-500, conny 250-450, grand 500-1200, chag 350-500
I agree with the above, light weight flies, 2.5-4in, I like orange,white, black. The patterns get more simple each year, I like lots of flash in mine. Confidence and a good swing is far more important than fly


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

Does any one have some advice about opst skaggit heads? I bought one to mess around with during the summer for smallies. I was hoping to use it for swinging. I have a 6w llbean stream light, a 225grain head, and some floating tips. I want to buy the sinking tips for swinging the rocky and there are so many idk what ones to buy. I cant buy them all or i would lol. They have 5 ft, 7.5ft, and 12ft sink tips that have different sink rates. I can read and know what ones to match up grain wise. Im lost on what length and sink rate to get. This would be my first attempt at swinging when it warms up and i am also looking for a couple good patterns to tie while i wait. I fish the Rocky the most, followed by the Vermilion and finally the Chagrin. I haven't made it to the Grand but would like to. Thanks in advanced


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Lukethepainter said:


> Does any one have some advice about opst skaggit heads? I bought one to mess around with during the summer for smallies. I was hoping to use it for swinging. I have a 6w llbean stream light, a 225grain head, and some floating tips. I want to buy the sinking tips for swinging the rocky and there are so many idk what ones to buy. I cant buy them all or i would lol. They have 5 ft, 7.5ft, and 12ft sink tips that have different sink rates. I can read and know what ones to match up grain wise. Im lost on what length and sink rate to get. This would be my first attempt at swinging when it warms up and i am also looking for a couple good patterns to tie while i wait. I fish the Rocky the most, followed by the Vermilion and finally the Chagrin. I haven't made it to the Grand but would like to. Thanks in advanced


I was going to buy a OPST head, and hear they cast like bullets, but since I was learning it was advised that I learn how to cast the longer 22 foot skagit head. I hear the problem with them is they tend to fold over very early in the delivery and pile up on the landing if you are not savvy...which I am not! I would like to try one on a single handed set up


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

rustyolddad said:


> I was going to buy a OPST head, and hear they cast like bullets, but since I was learning it was advised that I learn how to cast the longer 22 foot skagit head. I hear the problem with them is they tend to fold over very early in the delivery and pile up on the landing if you are not savvy...which I am not! I would like to try one on a single handed set up


Well i have one and would be more than willing to let you try it on an outting. I started out on the pin, and got a little fly curious lol. Its been a while since i messed with it, but with a decent sized clouser minnow i was able to throw it pretty far, and im far from Savvy lol. Just shoot me a pm when/if you want to go. Im always looking to learn more about steelheading.


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

Im going out for some fly tying materials today. Ive tied and had success with egg and nymph patterns dead drifting, but want to swing when it warms up. Any suggestion for patterns? Can you use any streamer?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Pic up some zonker strips, marabou, and flash. Browns and greens to imitate crayfish/sculpin, silver and white to imitate shiners


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

nooffseason said:


> Pic up some zonker strips, marabou, and flash. Browns and greens to imitate crayfish/sculpin, silver and white to imitate shiners





nooffseason said:


> Pic up some zonker strips, marabou, and flash. Browns and greens to imitate crayfish/sculpin, silver and white to imitate shiners


Im looking more for a pattern or two to start swinging with. I have most of the materials i need i believe from making bass bugs this summer. I mean can you swing any streamer pattern? I tie white death zonkers and white crystal buggers to use when im pinning or indicator fishing will they work for swinging?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Those will work a bit. My experience with zonker flies is that they drift better than they swing. I like a pattern shown to me by George Vosmik, which is a Mickey Finn, tied on a 1/0 salmon hook using maribou with black wire around the yellow body. It was my most consistent fly last couple late winters and early spring. I also tie it with white body and green over for clear water. 

Another favorite is Kevin Feenstra's Reflector fly. Great sculpin imitator. Kevin has a number of other patterns that are great.

Craig Lewis showed me a Hex pattern fly years ago in his old location, that I still use. Its very good going over the fast gravel water and into the head of a pool. Also works for Salmon in PM.

I also swing a rockworm below a single egg in Feb and March. Worked well last year in lower clear waters before the spawn. I do not use a sinktip for this combo and I can high stick it easily.

Won't be long now.
Time to tie flies and get ready. Maybe a short trip this weekend.
Rickerd

I have to add a couple. Swing a white wooly bugger works during winter, as does an olive sparrow middle of march through spring season.


----------

